# Kielbasa



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 22, 2021)

Jalapeño and cheese deer kielbasa:


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 22, 2021)

Looks good   Didnt know you made sausage


----------



## zippy12 (Apr 22, 2021)

I think he found it on the side of the road....

just one link

seriously?


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 22, 2021)

That looks like more!


----------



## smokin peachey (Apr 22, 2021)

Looks delicious! Did you drop in the SV pot or give it the ninja treatment?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 22, 2021)

That looks darn sexy! Nice kielbasa! How bout a cut profile picture?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 22, 2021)

I wanna see the bun that fits into! Don't think I've ever seen horseshoe buns!   

Ryan


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 23, 2021)

Looks excellant


----------



## smokin peachey (Apr 23, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> View attachment 493713


Don’t worry cowboy knows it was a joke we have it like that.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 23, 2021)

Lol that's enough for me what are you going to eat?

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 23, 2021)

Sausage party at Derek's place! 

Gotta give us some details on your procedure/cook man!


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 23, 2021)

Buck, doe, or farm raised?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2021)

Looks Mighty Tasty from here, neighbor!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Apr 23, 2021)

What meat market did you get that at?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2021)

Looks real good, wish you would have shown us a cut shot!
Al


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 23, 2021)

Def. store bought. Would like to learn. Although this is from a small market where I grew up (big Eastern European), so it would be hard to beat especially for the price.


----------

